# Looking for printing companys



## VIKINGS28 (Jul 27, 2013)

I am looking for a good quality yet afordable printing company. If someone knows a company with similar prices to awesomedudesprinting.com.. I want 2 different t-shirts 25 of each, 50 total, with 2 different areas of print on each t shirt both prints are 1 color for about/under 400$


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Why not just use the website you're shilling for?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## VIKINGS28 (Jul 27, 2013)

word can anyone else help


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

We can help you out. What color shirts and color ink do you need? What format is your art in? Where are you located and how soon do you need them? You can email us at [email protected]


----------



## rippetm1 (Jan 14, 2011)

I can help. Email [email protected]

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello, I can easily help you out with this project. Can you send me some details on your project? [email protected]

Thanks

Steve


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

I can help you out. What color shirts and ink do you need? Where are you located and how fast do you need them? You can email us at [email protected]


----------

